# Current Creek Area



## Bulldog (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had any success up by Current Creek. Seemed like there were a lot of hunters, but very few deer hanging in camps by Saturday when I left. I saw a lot of does and fawns, but only one small buck. As always though, it was great to be out and I couldn't have asked for nicer weather or prettier country.


----------



## nerd (Oct 4, 2007)

Yesterday (Wed) I saw 3 moose (one bull), a dozen elk (2 bulls), 58 does, and 0 bucks. I am beginning to think that deer reproduce asexually.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there where bucks all over the place doring the bow hunt up there.


----------

